# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Nhờ sự giúp từ các bậc TIỀN BÓI.(Anh, Em trên diễn đàn)

## nghiaaudio

Tình hình là do đam mê nên em đã dựng 1 con máy. Nhưng trong quá trình xuất Gcode và cho máy khắc thì máy bị lỗi như sau: Trục Z tự nâng lên trong quá trình khắc (Từ thấp lên cao). Xin nhờ các anh em Cho mình xin ý kiến để khắc phục lỗi. Em đã cài mới Win XP, Mach 3, Artacm mới (xin từ Anh DuyManhBK), Kiểm tra mass ..Nhưng vẫn không hết.Mong sự giúp đỡ.Thank...

----------


## hqkcnc

Chủ thớt nên chụp ảnh cái hệ truyền động cho trục Z và tủ điện, nói thêm cấu hình máy cnc đó, anh em còn có thể giúp được

----------


## khangscc

> Tình hình là do đam mê nên em đã dựng 1 con máy. Nhưng trong quá trình xuất Gcode và cho máy khắc thì máy bị lỗi như sau: Trục Z tự nâng lên trong quá trình khắc (Từ thấp lên cao). Xin nhờ các anh em Cho mình xin ý kiến để khắc phục lỗi. Em đã cài mới Win XP, Mach 3, Artacm mới (xin từ Anh DuyManhBK), Kiểm tra mass ..Nhưng vẫn không hết.Mong sự giúp đỡ.Thank...


Nâng là nâng thế nào, chụp hình sản phẩm + phần điện thì mới phán được chớ  :Smile:

----------

